# Have you ever been tempted............



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

to try your cheese before it has aged?? 
I made colby on Friday, and it is still air drying, but is starting to smell so good! 
It is supposed to age for 2 months, when is the soonest anyone has had a "sample"
This is the first hard cheese I have made, and I really want to try some before I go making tons of it. :lol


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That would be my problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, every one wants to do it :lol They make a special tool called a cheese trier that bores a plug of cheese from the block. You taste from the center of the plug then put the plug back into the hole before waxing. 

If you don't have a cheese trier use a knife to cut a plug 

Christy


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

:biggrin Thanks!! I think I will have to try it


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well now isn't that neat.


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Ya'll are making me hungry and sad that I have no milk yet!
Karen


----------

